# Aquatic spiders in aquariums



## Robbie X (23 Mar 2014)

Hi all, I was just wondering if anyone had ever heard of aquatic spiders being kept in aquaria? There are a number of rare British species that live on top of the water but also hunt below the surface including the large  Fen Raft Spider (_D. plantarius)_  which has been recorded taking small frogs and fish fry or sticklebacks.
There is also the smaller _Argyroneta aquatica that lives permanently under the water in a bubble nest.
I'm not suggesting keeping these rare UK species which would be highly illegal, but rather legal captive bred species from other countries.
They are extremely interesting subjects, I have had the pleasure of seeing in the wild while helping my friend Mike Clark  survey them.
Just a thought, but if anyone knows of a small captive bred species available in the hobby I would love to hear about it.
Some vids & links of the species mentioned:
http://www.dolomedes.org.uk/homepage

http://www.arkive.org/water-spider/argyroneta-aquatica/video-03.html


_


----------



## kirk (23 Mar 2014)

Now that is interesting and different, not a fan of spiders other that I do respect the work they put into catching tea. over the size of a ten pence peice my feet quickly find there way up onto the sofa if ones scurrying across the floor but they are still fascinating. If there is such thing a reincarnation, I'm not coming back as a spider well not a male one anyway.


----------



## MirandaB (23 Mar 2014)

I'm fortunate enough to live close to Redgrave and Lopham fen and they are indeed fascinating creatures  not heard of any captive bred species but to be honest I doubt you would be able to get/keep them in this country due to the possibility of species contamination of our rivers etc.


----------



## Robbie X (23 Mar 2014)

kirk said:


> Now that is interesting and different, not a fan of spiders other that I do respect the work they put into catching tea. over the size of a ten pence peice my feet quickly find there way up onto the sofa if ones scurrying across the floor but they are still fascinating. If there is such thing a reincarnation, I'm not coming back as a spider well not a male one anyway.


There are very few UK species that could pierce human skin, though D. Planetariums possibly could



MirandaB said:


> I'm fortunate enough to live close to Redgrave and Lopham fen and they are indeed fascinating creatures  not heard of any captive bred species but to be honest I doubt you would be able to get/keep them in this country due to the possibility of species contamination of our rivers etc.


The same could be said for most imported creatures, including fish, but we still import them. Also, there are numerous species of terrestrial spider in the pet trade so its not really that different.
It was just a thought, but I for one would give it a go


----------



## MirandaB (23 Mar 2014)

Robbie X said:


> There are very few UK species that could pierce human skin, though D. Planetariums possibly could
> 
> 
> The same could be said for most imported creatures, including fish, but we still import them. Also, there are numerous species of terrestrial spider in the pet trade so its not really that different.
> It was just a thought, but I for one would give it a go



They are clamping down on a lot of aquatic species now,it's a shame but it would also be a greater shame imo to lose our native species because of irresponsible aquarists [DOUBLEPOST=1395597217][/DOUBLEPOST]This is the nearest I have to an aquatic spider and believe me these are very spiderlike 



[DOUBLEPOST=1395597724][/DOUBLEPOST]Dysdera crocata can pierce your skin I have found that out several times while gardening


----------



## Robbie X (23 Mar 2014)

I totally agree about irresponsible idiots that release non native species into the wild. Many countries suffer with this problem and many species have become extinct due to predation or being out competed for food source.


----------



## Michael W (24 Mar 2014)

This reminds me of the ban of apple snails  such as shame, they are lovely.


----------



## dw1305 (24 Mar 2014)

Hi all, 





> Dysdera crocata can pierce your skin


 I've been bitten by one of these as well. It isn't a huge spider, but it has enormous fangs. 





> _Argyroneta aquatica_


 I've never seen one of these, but I've been fascinated by them since I saw the picture in the book when I was a kid. 

I've seen the very similar _Dolomedes fimbriatus_ at Studland <http://srs.britishspiders.org.uk/portal.php/p/Summary/s/Dolomedes%20fimbriatus>, and she was gorgeous. I think I just like stripy animals.  

cheers Darrel


----------



## Robbie X (24 Mar 2014)

Cheers for the link DW, beautiful creature. My fave is _Argyroneta aquatica,_ how it spends its life permanently under the surface and just occasionally coming up to top up the air bubbles that coat its body is incredible, Such twist of evolution!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Mar 2014)

Hi Robbie, Fab idea Great thread  Use to see one now and again when out fishing But don't fish as much now  Fascinating critters to watch hunting


----------



## Robbie X (25 Mar 2014)

Thank you GF2, it would make fascinating viewing for sure


----------

